# to buy or not to buy this lathe



## endacoz (Apr 15, 2014)

I currently have a Shopsmith to turn my pens and bottle stoppers. I have posted on the local Minneapolis Craigslist for a good decent lathe with Mt2.  Most have tried to sell me lathes that are crap or way above my priceline.

I currently have received an offer about a jet 1014 mini lathe. The guy is asking $225. This is not the variable speed 1.

anyone else have this jet lathe?  I plan on going to look at it tomorrow is it worth $225 and what are acceptable run out on the tail and headstock?


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 15, 2014)

I grew up on it...I'd guess many of us did. Seem like a good price but only eyeballs on it will tell.


----------



## KenV (Apr 15, 2014)

I have the Variable Speed Cousin of that lathe in Tucson.  I paid $359 on sale in 2009.

There are rectified DC repower kits with motor for around $120 to get variable speed with a motor replacement.  

What counts is what is thrown in with the unit -- like a decent chuck and live center etc.

Bare lathe and motor in very good condition, that is probably OK to a bit high.

Average condition, bare -- Higher than I would pay by $50 or so.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 15, 2014)

Any accessories with it?  Tools?  

Seems like a $200 offer would be reasonable to make.


----------



## endacoz (Apr 15, 2014)

*owner says*

I have an older model Jet pen lathe, never been used, no tools.
$225.00, Don

Jet Mini Lathe
Model JML-1014
Stock # 708351B
6 Speed


----------



## PSNCO (Apr 15, 2014)

My son likes his 1014 a lot.  We got it from Rockler this past Christmas on closeout for $199.00.

For the price, you might want to look into this lathe and see if they'll go down $50.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/4409869846.html


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 15, 2014)

Your 'eyes' will tell you if it is worth the price.


----------



## endacoz (Apr 15, 2014)

*turn crafter CL ADD*

He won't go below $250


----------



## longbeard (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a 1014, got it of of ebay. With a set of shop smith tools and shipped to the door for $250. The only thing i've done to it is replace the start capacitor. It's been a good one.
You may try to offer a cash deal lower than $225


Harry


----------



## PSNCO (Apr 15, 2014)

That Turncrafter is probably under warranty yet with Penn State.  It's variable speed.  It might be worth the extra $25 for a variable speed with some warranty left over an older jet lathe.


----------



## Brian G (Apr 15, 2014)

I sent an email to the seller on the day he listed it (April 6).  I didn't get a response.  I'm looking to upgrade and that fits the bills I have available.  Wonder if his spam filter blocks my message.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 16, 2014)

The PSI lathes are good quality and priced right. Save up and buy a new lathe. It'll last for years. You'll have no surprises.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 16, 2014)

I have the 1014, I really like it, I paid right around that but had the extension bed and homemade stand and inexpensive tools with it. You won't go wrong at that price as long as it looks good and has been well taken care of. I do really want a VS model though, belts aren't bad to change but I change them often enough that it would be nice.


----------



## endacoz (Apr 17, 2014)

*going to see it tomorrow*

can anyone tell me what an acceptable run out it is on lathes like this?  I have a dial indicator I will bring with me to check inside and outside of headstock as well as tailstock and factory centers.  I know that my old craftsman table saw has a runout of 9 thousands and I can notice it on my miter joints a little.

What is good or at what point would the runout be to far out of whack?  The owner says he bought it a few years back it has never been used!  Says his lowest he can sell it for is $200.  The picture he sent me is attached.


----------



## endacoz (Apr 17, 2014)

*almost decision time!*

Deciding between the jet 1014 for $200 or the turn crafter 10 commander for $250.

I just called penn state industries customerservice said the warranty is only good to the original owner. Any ways around that that is a bummer!

Jet has 1/2 hp and 14 inches long
Commander has 3/4 and 18....


----------



## PSNCO (Apr 17, 2014)

A)  I was going to purchase a used Turncrafter back in November and the rep said that they would honor the warranty.  (But the seller did have the original receipt)

B)  The Jet 1014 has a pretty good reputation, but the Turncrafter is variable speed and has had good reviews.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2014)

I received an email from PSI two days ago with a 10% off credit for having placed my first order 10 years ago. That is when I first started turning. In that order was a Turncrafter Pro-VS. It still has the original belt and, bearings. Has no apparent run out, is pretty quiet and, I have had no problems other than having to take the switch apart one time to , bend the contact tabs back to form. It came with an extra belt and, I'm still waiting for the original to break or, go bad somehow. I also bought the bed extension and, used it once to make a walking stick. I have also made a lot of pens and stuff. If I ever wear this lathe out, I will buy another. Good luck!


----------



## endacoz (Apr 17, 2014)

What lathe are you currently using?


----------



## endacoz (Apr 17, 2014)

Brian G said:


> I sent an email to the seller on the day he listed it (April 6).  I didn't get a response.  I'm looking to upgrade and that fits the bills I have available.  Wonder if his spam filter blocks my message.



What lathe are you currently using?


----------



## nativewooder (Apr 17, 2014)

I started with a Jet 1014 with no complaints other than I outgrew it.  As far as PSI, I will never trust them.  It doesn't matter what anyone else says about either one because you are going to be the one making the purchase.  Good luck with your decision and your future in woodturning.  (Safety is paramount!)


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2014)

I apologize Ethan. I didn't intend to try to make up your mind for you. Someone else mentioned the Turncrafter so, I thought I would mention my experience with the one I've used for 10 years with only one small problem. 

As for your original question, I have no experience with the Jet so, I am unable to help. I may never learn to just answer a question :redface: Best of luck!


----------



## endacoz (Apr 17, 2014)

I have only been turning for 6 months... The advice and experience of others is important to us all.

Thanks!


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 17, 2014)

Started on a 1014 and graduated to a Delta 46-460.  If the budget is limited, the 1014 will do fine.  Unless you can feel lateral movement in the headstock, I wouldn't worry about it.  If it has a deadcenter, or you have one, pinch a razorblade between the deadcenter and livecenter in the tail stock.  If the blade will stay in a vertical position between the two points, the alignment is perfect.


----------



## Brian G (Apr 17, 2014)

endacoz said:


> Brian G said:
> 
> 
> > I sent an email to the seller on the day he listed it (April 6). I didn't get a response. I'm looking to upgrade and that fits the bills I have available. Wonder if his spam filter blocks my message.
> ...


 
I have a Ryobi ML618 (stop laughing, guys :wink: ), which I bought for $50 at an auction. It's a decent little starter machine for turning pens and small bowls. I don't care for the tool rest, and the tailstock is limited in the amount of travel for the tailcenter. It has served me well and I plan to keep using it.

But I just made your decision easier. I had contacted the seller of the Turncrafter within a half hour of him listing it on April 6. I hadn't heard from him, so I figured it had sold. Then he contacted me last night. I picked it up tonight.  The seller was a high schooler who I think had aspirations for making money.  Based on the bent mandrel and horribly sharpened chisels, he didn't have a good experience.  I told him that if he wanted a second try, that I'd be willing to coach him along.  Nice kid.

So, um. . . go with the Jet. :redface:


----------



## endacoz (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad you got it!  I wondered why he did not answer his email yesterday or today!  Mind me asking what you paid?  Feel you got a good deal?

I guess I will get the jet tomorrow!


----------



## Brian G (Apr 18, 2014)

I paid his asking price of $275, and I'd call it a good deal. I hesitated because I think, deep down, he wanted to keep trying but he had too many other high schooler activities he was doing. I told him that if it was something he wanted to reconsider later, he could give me a call and we'd work something out.

The invoice was dated February of 2014, so he didn't have it long. Other than a cracked tool holder, a few "put together by an eager teen" minor blemishes, the bent mandrel and horribly sharpened chisels, it's a clean machine.

Add in the 3 slim pen kits, 2 slim pencil kits, 5 pre-drilled blank sets, a pen press, 7mm barrel trimmer, eye protection, an 5-roll pack of sanding strips and it was a great deal.

I know. . . no pictures, didn't happen. :redface: Those will have to wait for after the weekend.


----------



## endacoz (Apr 18, 2014)

*i bought the jet*

Very excited about this purchase yet I have not turned anything on it yet.  The plastic protective thing it's still on the jet logo in the front.  Brand new!  Razor blade test passed the blade tilted just a tad bit stayed between centers.  Less than 2 thousands of runout on the head and tail stock.  

I do notice that the tool rest and tail stock don't slide smoothly.  The bed is clean because the lathe has not ever been used.  Any tips on getting them to slide easier?  

It came with a new in box 3" 4 jaw chuck made by shop fox.  Never had a jaw chuck!   What are fun projects to learn the chucks versatility?


----------



## southernclay (Apr 18, 2014)

Get some Johnson's Paste Wax to wipe down the bed with, things will move around much better.


----------



## shastastan (Apr 19, 2014)

Congratulations on your purchase!  I started with a Jet 1642 but we moved and I had to downsize to a 1014.  I used that for 6 years of and on.  I then bought a 1014vs  I really did like the vs better, but  I could still live with a non vs.  I just recently bought a 1221vs, but it was almost $800. I messed up the threads on the spindle trying to remove the faceplate .  I did not know that the faceplate had set screws since none of my other faceplates do.  I've yet to turn anything on this lathe since I'm waiting for replacement parts now.  I'm really looking forward to using it though.  I'm thinking about hooking up one of my 1014's to turn some pens since I'm going through withdrawal now .  I have some other Jet power tools and have been very satisfied with them overall.  The current problem with the 1221vs is of my own making.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 19, 2014)

endacoz said:


> I do notice that the tool rest and tail stock don't slide smoothly.  The bed is clean because the lathe has not ever been used.  Any tips on getting them to slide easier?



I apply a film of BreakFree to the bed. Can also use that on the tool rest & tail stock. 
Congrats and enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## endacoz (Apr 20, 2014)

*very happy!*

I am very happy with this jet!  Quiet, smooth, and just plain awesome!  I will keep my shop smooth to drill and sand my wood square. I am still learning how to use a 4 jaw chuck.... But having fun doing it!

Thanks all for the lathe help, experience and thoughts.  

I am now looking for 60 degree live and drive centers so I can start turning between centers!  Anyone have any laying around collecting dust?


----------

